
Show HN: Litenin – A light and fast feed reader - bearfrieze
http://liten.in/
======
PopeOfNope
Are you up for some constructive criticism?

Something I noticed right off the bat: managing your rss feeds doesn't show
you the whole URL you subscribed to. This is a problem for anyone who
subscribes both to the posts and comments sections of blogspot blogs. After it
makes contact with the site and pulls down the site name, you still have the
same problem; both entries have the same name and you have no way of knowing
which is which.

Maybe you should allow for somebody to click on the feed and be able to see
and edit both the url and the site name?

Ok, it's fetched all my feeds now. All it shows is the title and the feed it's
from. I love the simplicity of the list, but I need to be able to click on it
and see the content inline. Maybe also have a "view all" button that expands
everything for quick viewing?

~~~
bearfrieze
I agree, it is confusing not being able to differentiate between feeds with
identical titles. I hadn't thought of this problem myself since I didn't
encounter it.

With regards to the amount of information displayed, the initial idea was not
to have any content/previews inside the reader, and just offer a list of
titles that link to the actual content. Previews is a popular request, and I
will definitely consider adding some text-only previews to start out with. I
like the idea of the "view all" button.

Thanks for your feedback, much appreciated.

------
fiatjaf
Really awesome.

No register, no account, no login? That is the best thing of the internet.

Here's a bug with the timestamp:
[http://i.imgur.com/NiI6yF5.png](http://i.imgur.com/NiI6yF5.png)

~~~
bearfrieze
Thank you for the kind words and the bug report.

I tracked down the feed in the database, and it seems like Nimbus (the back-
end for Litenin) read the published date correctly. The item was published
ahead of time (it's 21:29 UTC time right now):
[http://feed.dilbert.com/dilbert/daily_strip](http://feed.dilbert.com/dilbert/daily_strip)

Any suggestions on how to handle this in a more graceful way?

~~~
fiatjaf
What if, for every date in the future, you showed a message saying "published
in the future" instead of the date?

~~~
bearfrieze
Thanks for the suggestion. I have added it to the issue on Github:
[https://github.com/bearfrieze/litenin/issues/10](https://github.com/bearfrieze/litenin/issues/10).
Will look into it.

------
tacone
To be honest, it does not seem shockingly fast:

My browser console shows a last byte sent, first byte received delta of 18 to
48 ms. It's swift, certainly not shocking.

I don't want to sound cynical, it is a good work and works well all
considered.

~~~
bearfrieze
First and foremost, "light" and "shocking" are references to the word which
Litenin imitates: Lightning. I see a mysterious moderator has changed the
title – I do not mind, but find it pretty curious.

When I started building Litenin I often found myself waiting several seconds
for Feedly to load. My colleagues at work had desktop readers that were
equally sluggish. In that perspective it seems rather fast.

I find that Feedly has improved significantly recently. I just loaded my feeds
in ~1 second which isn't terrible considering it has a wealth of features that
Litenin lacks.

------
thenomad
I like it. Not perfect but minimalist as hell and indeed, very fast. Nice one.

------
Immortalin
I really like the black and white design, is there a CSS framework or template
for this?

------
sullyj3
Not knowing which feed each heading is from is painful.

~~~
bearfrieze
That sounds very painful indeed. This is unintended – the title of the feed
should be displayed to the left of the items title like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/iqD1f0J.png](http://i.imgur.com/iqD1f0J.png). Would it be
possible for you to attach a screenshot and/or a link to the relevant feed(s)?

------
thanhmssl10
Good but I want to "see more" button :)

